# hows the ice?



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

How the ice around Nodak? I haven't been out in a week. I am guessing mostly walkins right now


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

After this week I would say ATV or walk out is the best bet.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ice remains good for driving. It is getting on and off that is getting to be a challenge on some bodies of water.With many lakes having over 30"+ of ice it does not weaken this quickly especially with the temps dropping below freezing at night.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, out on Battle Lake we got over 3 ft of ice


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I think around here i am not going to chance it and drive but there is still at least a couple weeks of ice left. I am going to hit a slough in se nodak tommorrow and see if my early season spot is just as good in the late season.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

We were driving on Ashtabula last night and plan on doing it this weekend. Lots of ice out there! I would say the top 6-8 inches is bad, but the bottom 24 inches are still nice and clear.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Like was said before plenty of ice to drive on but getting on and off is a potential problem. At least on the little perch and walleye sloughs I have been fishing in SE ND.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wingmaster do you fish over by lidgerwood at all i notcie the was about 20 pickups on wahl lake last weekend one my way to hankinson


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

I was on the Jamestown Resevoir this weekend except for some water on top of the ice from all the melting it was pretty solid.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Still 3' up here on many of the lakes.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i was out sunday. The first 10 or so inches were fine the last 15-20 inches were pure slush. I went through with the auger in about 2 seconds. Oh well the fish totally turned off in the spots i had been going all winter, got skunked for the 1st time all year :-?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I think this might be the last weekend driving on devils for me. Talked to a buddy there yesterday and gettin on and off was getting tough. I HATE SPRING! Fourwheelers after this weekend, that sucks!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

just a update on the ice conditions from devils lake. I got on the Ice with my pick up no problems. still plenty of ice, I got on at grahams island, pelican lake, and black tiger today. would have been more fun with out the wind!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I heard a guy dropped his truck thru the ice a mile out around the minnewaukan area. Dont think i'll be driving the dmax on the ice this week...


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

No, not anywhere on the main lake, it was on lake irvine north of churches ferry. That ice has been bad for awhile now. With all the traffic and the shallow water, the ice is deteriorating fast. That is the 4th vehicle to fall through up there the past 2 weeks, people just dont learn. Still good 35+ on the main lake, accesses are getting bad though. This will be the last week for vehicles, 40 degree weather will make it ATV time.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

We were still able to drive on South Golden Lake yesterday(April 1st)in East North Dakota..... but with temps warming up, I wont be the first to drive on the ice anymore


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

looks like a Toyota commercial. Ice around Aberdeen, SD area is still pretty good. Were not driving on it anymore, but I have been out the last two nights in a row and still three feet thick. I was on golden the week before easter and there was actually less ice on golden then our lakes in SD.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

wow, nice pic.

Will probably be last weekend for this dude on the ice. Should have no problem walking over 2ft of ice on most lakes. Any perch tips for SE ND send PM. thanks.


----------

